
Consumer Reports: Model X Quality Issues - forgetsusername
http://www.consumerreports.org/tesla/tesla-model-x-quality-issues/
======
forgetsusername
Not only the Model X, and not only early models, but the Model S as well:

 _" In Consumer Reports’ most recent annual reliability survey, the Model S
sedan had a worse than average overall problem rate, and it quite nearly
indexed as much-worse than average. The main problem areas involved the
drivetrain, power equipment, charging equipment, giant iPad-like center
console, and body and sunroof squeaks, rattles, and leaks."_

